# Mineral oil plus bee's wax.



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I am going to put some mineral oil on my cutting board and I have read about some people mixing bee's wax with it. Is this something I should do and if so how do you mix it?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes! Redo when water no longer beads on the surface.
I think a lot of folks refer to it as 'board butter'
The food grade mineral oil will not go rancid, unlike the vegetable oil treatments.
Recipe:
Cutting Board Butter


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

When I am making boards I use a mineral oil bath initially...I just let it soak in mineral oil overnight. Then I apply 1-2 coats of the mineral oil-beeswax combo. Depending on how much the boards are used they do require additional oil treatments... just wipe some mineral oil on and let it sit overnight.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

I wipe on Mineral Oil until the board is saturated ... generally, 5 coats over 24 hours. Then, I wipe on/wipe off my board butter, which is made 2/3 Mineral Oil, 1/3 Beeswax.

The consistency of the board butter is like applesauce in your hand as it melts ... you don't need to heat the board butter to apply it, as some "stiffer" recipes will require. Once the butter is wiped off, the board feels buttery soft. 

That's the finish I use on everything I'm selling these days, though I keep thinking I should use "Good Stuff" for my non-food ready items. Haven't gotten there yet!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

those are some kind of beautiful Henry...


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Yes! Redo when water no longer beads on the surface.
> I think a lot of folks refer to it as 'board butter'
> The food grade mineral oil will not go rancid, unlike the vegetable oil treatments.
> Recipe:
> Cutting Board Butter


Thanks for the link I will read it all later, there are a lot of recipes for Bees wax and oil mixtures, some include Paraffin wax and they all work. N


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> Yes! Redo when water no longer beads on the surface.
> I think a lot of folks refer to it as 'board butter'
> The food grade mineral oil will not go rancid, unlike the vegetable oil treatments.
> Recipe:
> Cutting Board Butter


Very interesting recipe but, sadly, we do not have the ingredients here:frown::frown::frown:


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Awesome Henry. I have never seen better.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

papasombre said:


> Very interesting recipe but, sadly, we do not have the ingredients here:frown::frown::frown:


mineral oil can befound in drug stores as a laxative...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mineral_oil


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> mineral oil can befound in drug stores as a laxative...
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mineral_oil


Thanks for the tip, Stick!!!


----------

